# Google fotografiert wieder für Street View



## Newsfeed (4 Mai 2009)

Die Street-View-Autos rollen wie angekündigt auch wieder durch Deutschland, Google macht Aufnahmen in Kiel und Lübeck. Unterdessen sehen Datenschützer weiteren Klärungsbedarf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

